# Great Pyrenees (Roman) Timeline



## hueyeats

Little picture story of my Roman.
AKA
Nick: Romano cheese; he loves cheese & Romeo of my DDs
Little history link of Roman & how his name came about.

Puppyhood:
First time we (tis a whole family affair) set eyes on him is through the breeder's (its a farm) patio/deck... we are still in the car & we took the pic.
Here he is...
11 weeks ol'









Back of the car ride home. He learned to sit that very day!















And then at the playful 3 months stage...



























4 moths ol'


----------



## hueyeats

Still puppy hood... 

Merry Christmas Roman!
5 moths ol'









6 mths ol'









7 mths ol' in his fav. TV spot









Fav. spot in the dining room / easy access to kitchen & his food (motivator)


----------



## WonderBreadDots

What a sweet boy! He has such a cute face.


----------



## hueyeats

Still a puppy but a big puppy now (8 + month)... 100lb:flypig:
Mommy call me a supersize guineapig (GP short for GuineaPig & also Great Pyr)... 

Roman's story:
Master NOT slaves
Oh My Dog!
April fool's love...
That silly big grin...

















Yes, I love mommy's clogs but she never let me have them...









OUT!!!


----------



## hueyeats

WonderBreadDots said:


> What a sweet boy! He has such a cute face.


Thanksz! 

And I do love wonderbread! Best!


----------



## WonderBreadDots

I love the last photo. That is my Berner's preferred sleeping position.


----------



## hueyeats

Hahah... yeah. Roman's and my cat loves that position too.

























Meow!!!!
Merry X'mas!
I hatz that hat!
(DD's gift for Pepper, lol!)









Happi Easter, Ode to family!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Beautiful Pyr you have! The all white ones are pretty, but the ones with color to them are really cool looking too. I was only near two Pyrs so far, but both were pretty as yours is.


----------



## Amaryllis

I've never seen a Pyr in real life, which sucks. They look so nice. I think I prefer the Pyrs with colour on the ears. It adds a little flair.


----------



## hueyeats

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Beautiful Pyr you have! The all white ones are pretty, but the ones with color to them are really cool looking too. I was only near two Pyrs so far, but both were pretty as yours is.


Thank you!!!
Roman's mommy (dam) is an all white Pyr (we did actually get to see her)... I think Roman got his colouring from his Dad.



Amaryllis said:


> I've never seen a Pyr in real life, which sucks. They look so nice. I think I prefer the Pyrs with colour on the ears. It adds a little flair.


Thanks!
We love Roman's "badger" colourings too.
I especially loves his "egyptian eye" like your Muggsy (with the cat lined mascara around his eyes u know).
Roman actually also has a "heartshape" patch on his back when we first got him but as his fur grew longer... it lost its heartshape.

Roman


----------



## hueyeats

Roman's outdoor romping...
This past weekend (spring is in the air!)


----------



## hueyeats

Cats out too <3


----------



## DaisyDC

He's beautiful, and what stunning eyes!

Daisy also loves the rolled-on-the-back sleeping position.


----------



## hueyeats

DaisyDC said:


> He's beautiful, and what stunning eyes!
> 
> Daisy also loves the rolled-on-the-back sleeping position.


Thank you!
those are the best positions... belly up in the air!

--------------------

Roman looking back at daddy...
Mommy loves his wrinky butt.







This is his favourite park.


----------



## Abbylynn

He is really gorgeous! I love the light color he has on his coat.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> He is really gorgeous! I love the light color he has on his coat.


Thank you Abbylynn.
I love his coat color too... he used to have a heartshaped patch on his butt but since his coat got longer shape is gone.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Roman is beautiful all grown up - just as cute as the pup pics I saw on Leah Lu's post! I cannot imagine 100 pounds when my two combined are 20. . He looks so very sweet!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Roman is beautiful all grown up - just as cute as the pup pics I saw on Leah Lu's post! I cannot imagine 100 pounds when my two combined are 20. . He looks so very sweet!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.

Roman is just becoming the way we want him to be... mild & sweet. 
Not an aggressive bone in his body... even his bark is cute (deep but melodious... a funny kind of woo woo).


----------



## hueyeats

More pics!!!

Roman professional photos...
Came out better than my own snap shots.







Sit!!!







Goodboy!!! Cheese!








Roman free birding!!






















Life is good!


----------



## Abbylynn

The photos are really great! I cannot decide which one I like the most.  Roman is handsome boy!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Ahhhhhhh - Roman looks so sweet! Wish I could have Molly meet him - we are having challenges meeting other dogs on leash! I'm fearful of opportunities for learning unless I know the other dogs energy. He is so handsome!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> The photos are really great! I cannot decide which one I like the most.  Roman is handsome boy!





Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Ahhhhhhh - Roman looks so sweet! Wish I could have Molly meet him - we are having challenges meeting other dogs on leash! I'm fearful of opportunities for learning unless I know the other dogs energy. He is so handsome!


Thankyou Abbylynn & Dog Mom 2 2.:grouphug:

So true about "dogs energy".
Too bad Dog Mom 2 2 you are so far away... Once you meet Roman, you will know he is truly that mild mannered good boy he is.
No worries for him being around small dog either... he usually greets smaller animals in a "down" very calm & quiet relaxed position.
Per my hubby the Pyr breed are almost all known to be like that.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I so want to pet your dog. If only one could reach through a computer screen and feel the softness of your Roman. Great name btw.


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Thank you!! Its the awesomeness of fish oil.
I love your Avatar too cute.
Reminds me of Roman as a puppy...


----------



## hueyeats

Past weekend...
Roman's firsttime at the beach!















^^^Roman swam!!!
Roman... you sure you are a Great Pyrenees???
You'r not suppose to swim like a lab...








Roman made a friend with a lab.

Boy oh boy did he have such fun!!!
He did fall from the deck section into the deep end of the water drinking some water... 
Ka-plunk!!!
(Wished we had a video of the whole scene)


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

It is so nice seeing them have first time experiences and really enjoying them isn't it? It's like a kid discovering something new for the very first time! Roman looks like he had a blast!!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> It is so nice seeing them have first time experiences and really enjoying them isn't it? It's like a kid discovering something new for the very first time! Roman looks like he had a blast!!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2... 
Roman is like a kid in a candy shop every time we go to that park...
Now he is a beach monster too... he got all dirty and stuff.
Probably wants to go again this week... and I just gave him a bath after that trip. Yikes!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... Roman looks like he really enjoyed himself!  ... Even though he fell in once. What a good sport!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn.
Hope your booboo feels better.


----------



## hueyeats

More loose leash hike...

























































Oh yah... :whoo:he's a happi dog.
Tons of tongue hanging fun.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

What beautiful terrain for him to be roaming in. He looks sooooooo happy!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Dog Mom 2 2...
I loove your story book of your pups!
Enjoyed reading it alot.... should share some pics on this thread too.

WetDawg!


----------



## hueyeats

Well... 
Roman fell into the lake last week (Above, the pic of him after the "dunk", thats his size compare to the picnic bench)...
So he be wet dawg and after the dunk just played in the sand.

So... this week... we took him to the beach again!
To see if he will shy from water...

Nope. Jumped right in to play...
Temperament observation?
A good (great) tolerance to "bad experience"...
Hence his patience with humans and their "doings" & his openess to training.



























^^^He loves the water alright!

Oh... and later on with more hikes, he came upon a mom with 2 lil ones (boy & girl).
He was approached open arms by the little girl... 
Roman observed as if to get permission from mom, while I told mom Roman is friendly..
Mom took little girl's hand to stroke Roman... Roman approached with big butt a wagging...
Licked the little girl making her squeal in joy... sniffed the boy & mom's hands...
Then moved from them to catch up with DD & DH.
Another good pass for temperament test ("moving on" to a whole room full of kids, not targeting anyone)

A good 2 hr hike again today... I love taking him on his off leash hikes just to observe what Roman is like... and tests... always passing the tests that makes mommy proud.

Roam, roman roam.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh I so want my Molly to meet Roman! Have you considered training him for therapy certification? Sounds like he would be a success! He's having so much fun in the water! Love it! Hanks for posting such good pics and warming posts on him.


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Thankyou Dog Mom 2 2.
Yah... wished we are closer.
I did think about training him for therapy dog (we have a program that I can join here) and maybe bringing him to children's hospitals, old age homes & stuff.
He is really great with people & loves people.

With other dogs (just like people I guess)... he also "reads" to see if the dog wanted his approach (like on a walk, a lady was walking her beloved pooch and I guess Roman sorta scared her "size prob"... he is on a leash on that walk. He didn't even stop or anything just wizz past by "uninterested"). But if a dog approach him waggy tail and all... he'd be just as happi of a greet. Now... if its a ferocious dog... he'd probably just turn tail and hide behind me or run, no matter the size of the dog... (happens with my MIL's chihuahua... really funny to see him skeedadling away to hide between my legs).


----------



## Milo's mom

Roman is such a beautiful boy. I hear that people that have a Great Pyrenees never want another breed again. T can see why!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Milo's mom!!!
Hope Rani's better.:grouphug:


----------



## Abbylynn

Roman sure seems to be very biddable. He is such a beautiful color also. 

Is it normal for Great Pyrenees to want to swim? Or is it just an individual dog thing?


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn.
Roman is very very biddable... a great follow the leader (his flock "us") pup.
Great trail companion "trust-able" off leash.








Nope... not a Pyr thing but Roman looooves the water. Plus even after the "bad experience" dunk into the deep end and we had to help fish him out. Yikes!!!








He is not supposed to like retrieving either but he looooves frisbee games.
So go figure that not very Pyr Pyr.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats, great shots of Roman! Such beautiful scenery with him. Abbylynn, lookout - you may have a photo match in Hueyeats!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats, great shots of Roman! Such beautiful scenery with him. Abbylynn, lookout - you may have a photo match in Hueyeats!!!!!


I believe you are on to something there Dog Mom 2 2!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> I believe you are on to something there Dog Mom 2 2!


Nawwww.... not me, I swear its not me... lol!:flypig:
I really really didn't take those "better shots".
Hubby did and he is in "TV production business", do weddings on occasions as well.

Okie... more on Roman-man...







^^^with DD... he always loves to be beside DD.














^^^more Roman wet shots.


----------



## Milo's mom

The last "wet shot" is my favorite!


----------



## hueyeats

Milo's mom said:


> The last "wet shot" is my favorite!


Thanks! 
Mine too!
Kinda like one of those sexy wetsuit model shot I told my hubby... he cracked up laughing.


----------



## hueyeats

Shaking off the water...








Our neighbour little girl decided to go for a walk with DH walking Roman yesterday...
DH was sooo proud of Roman. Maddy had her little hands outstretched "possesively" over Roman's body close to the shoulder part and Roman just wandered very gently by her (unaroused, calm)...

This girl absolutely loooves Roman and she is a short kindergardener.. just her head is taller than Roman. Hubby says he'll try take some shots when it happens again... lol!

I love that dog.







Sleeping snoozing away... tongue sticking out always.


----------



## Abbylynn

Love all the pics!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn!!! <3


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

So gigantic and sweet!!!!! Please if you can look into therapy services for him - he's a prime candidate!!!! I adore him just from the message boards and his pictures!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.
He would be a great therapy dog I agree...
He licks though... lol... & I kinda love his licks... uhoh!


----------



## hueyeats

Little story update....

He has a little 5 lb daushund buddy he pays with across the street.
DH always observes Roman laying down so that dog can be on his level.

We went for a walk morning of mom's day...
In the trails came across a long haired female dachshund a little bigger than his buddy...
A strange dog... kinda Leary of Roman but her people (6 people) were ohhhing and ahhhing over how good Roman is... Roman just layed right down (in the mud) almost like saying "look, I can be small like you... don't be afraid.."

Not the first time Roman lays down for smaller animals.

For his muddy belly.... he took a swam in the park's lake.
Hope everyone else enjoyed a happi Mommy's day like I did.


----------



## Abbylynn

Roman is not only a beautiful boy .... but he sure has some great doggie manners!  He reminds me a bit of my Abbylynn. Abbylynn is 65 pounds and plays with the little 14 pounders like they are her very own puppies. I couldn't ask for a gentler dog with them.


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn!

Your dog reminded me of the story of a dog on Lassie's vet who will nurse sick kittens back to health...
My dog Timothy was the same way with the small silkies... chewed up his ears and even my nephews (2 years old) tried riding on him but he never growled nor complaint... just quietly taking it all in... that poor dog.

Love doggies with a big heart!!!
They just can't help but loooove everyone.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Roman is as always very cute! He reminds me of another Pyr I had to take care of when I worked at a kennel years ago. It's a funny story if you don't mind me sharing it. There were two of them, Cupid and CJ. One was all white and other other like your Roman, with coloring. Whenever I see two dogs together and the same breed, it's always, "Dang, who's who?" So I look at them and say, "Okay who's Cupid?" The white dog barked. "Who's CJ?" The colored Pyr barked. I was amazed!! These were such smart dogs!! So I imagine Roman is very smart as well!


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Thanks SOC.
Yah... Roman is actually very smart as well.
He better be... lol... he eats all the good brain food with a gusto too.


----------



## hueyeats

Mother's day morning hike...

Sorry... hubby not taking pics this time... bear with my snap shots from my lil' "Lumix".


Roman's fav. spot to free roam in the fields...







Woods trail hike... this time a good 2.5 hours...
We got lost today!!! I can't believe it.







Hubby telling Roman to stay in spot so he can temporary leash him...
That is after sighting a small dog walking party... courtesy.







Boat dock, "come" command perfected!







More playing.







Checking out what DD up to.







Oh My Goodness!!! 
Happi dog on the way home!







Gets a new fav. Toy for "stuffing" 
(half creamcheese & half bacon)
After getting home... Tired & happi.:lalala:


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... great pics! In the picture in the field ... the first one ... Roman looks so big and fluffy and soft and white .... he reminds me of a low lying cloud!  Handsome boy!


----------



## Lexibelle

I absolutely adore your dog he seems like he has the sweetest demeanor and wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Roman is the sweetest just through pictures - can't imagine how sweet and gentle he would be in person!


----------



## hueyeats

Following the great Motto...

*"Ignoring the bad and rewarding the good"!!!*
Wonder how many actually do practice the above said for that well behaved dog...

Also recently saw a tag on the back of someone's car...

*"More wags, less bark"*

&
Can I add...

*"NOoooo Bites"???*

Looove it.


----------



## hueyeats

So... Did I mentioned Roman had Foie gras???


----------



## hueyeats

Times of activity we done with Roman while "out"????

Yes... what a great dog's life... probably can't achieve it too much sitting in front of a computer like I do now... 

Balloon feast and a great day to fly a kite???

































































Usually that golf course don't allow pets... but just for that one day!
VIP parking required.


----------



## hueyeats

Let me see...

Home activities and finally passing out!!!

















Yeah... bite me (foot)!









I am his favourite toy!

















Roman's life (11 months old, almost 120 lbs)??? 
I do think better than mine.:rockon:


----------



## Abbylynn

Great photos and so good to see some more of Roman .... Such a gorgeous boy! I love the photo of him standing in the field by himself with just one person in it. He looks absolutely regal!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn!!!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Abbylynn said:


> Great photos and so good to see some more of Roman .... Such a gorgeous boy! I love the photo of him standing in the field by himself with just one person in it. He looks absolutely regal!!!


I agree and not only regal but sooooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks dog mom 2 2.


----------



## Milo's mom

I love that "first time" picture of him on the patio, too! And the one of him laying on your feet is so sweet! What a great dog!


----------



## hueyeats

kevinwyncrest said:


> omg I love the first pic "First time we (tis a whole family affair) set eyes on him is through the breeder's (its a farm) patio/deck... we are still in the car & we took the pic." !!


Thanks kevinwyncrest.
Still remembered that day like yesterday even if it was last year.
Today, Roman looked just like his dam.




Milo's mom said:


> I love that "first time" picture of him on the patio, too! And the one of him laying on your feet is so sweet! What a great dog!


Thanks Milo's mom.
How are you and yours doing??
Hope all is well... love to read more updates from you.


----------



## hueyeats

hueyeats said:


> Shaking off the water...
> View attachment 71682
> 
> 
> Our neighbour little girl decided to go for a walk with DH walking Roman yesterday...
> DH was sooo proud of Roman. Maddy had her little hands outstretched "possesively" over Roman's body close to the shoulder part and Roman just wandered very gently by her (unaroused, calm)...
> 
> This girl absolutely loooves Roman and she is a short kindergardener.. just her head is taller than Roman. Hubby says he'll try take some shots when it happens again... lol!
> 
> I love that dog.
> View attachment 71690
> 
> Sleeping snoozing away... tongue sticking out always.


Remember the little girl in our neighbourhood who always love to walk with Roman????

Here is a pic of her with Roman's dashund play buddy.








Play buddies.

Roman has this thing where he will lay right down to the ground (making himself small as possible) so small dogs will find him non-threathening. Roman does that for his dashund buddy as well as many other stranger friendly small dogs he encounter in our walks/hike.








Hood walk among horse pastures.

For the "unwelcome cues" from dogs or humans... he will just "ignore".








Minding his own business.

He read cues & body language real well.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh I just love Roman!!! What a sweetheart - he seems so intuitive and empathetic (to those small dogs) by lowering his body! So great he's good with that little girl too! Again - I would suggest a therapy dog?????? .


----------



## hueyeats

^^^thanks again dog mom 2 2.
I hear you... good idea.


----------



## hueyeats

*Roman & his Uncle JiuJiu*
(flew in to see him)
A pic (More on park hikes with uncle later) & some story updates!








Roman's uncle Jiujiu came through town.

Update on why Roman made us soooo proud.
(Witness to a witness accounting)
So... 
we have a stranger Roman have never met before who came for a looong weekend stay.
Roman is so happi to get to see his uncle "Jiujiu" from another country! Yah!:whoo:

When uncle first arrived... Roman was totally curious... but sat while being introduces.
The first thing introduced was through scent.
*Sniff, sniff*
Then comes Roman's earth shaking tail wag... OMG... that motor...
Roman loves his uncle.

Of course, hubby have a thing he likes to do when coming home is to sometimes run Roman through his tricks (2-4X a week). So, out came the treats & a few is given to uncle jiujiu. 

Uncle Jiujiu says "sit!"... Roman "sat!"... (Perfectly, that boy with big butt loves his sit so no problem there...). Before Jiujiu says anything... Roman is already giving the paw... he wants to "shake!" & say his hello! Roman then continues all the rest of his tricks between his mommi & daddi. And oh boy... he is soooo happi to meet his uncle.

More energy than my in-laws who are both quite older.
(Roman is very gentle with older & younger {like toddlers} folks)

Uncle Jiujiu loooves Roman!

So we catch up with stories of another country and also came to talk about Roman...
How Roman "observe" people's reaction to him (so if he would approach them or not i.e. the infant story, the story where he is called the lion, lady walking her pooch etc.).

During the weekend hike... Roman was put to the test.
Roman... enjoying his walk like every weekend roaming with his flock (with jiujiu added to his pack).
While it seemed most people couldn't help but *touch* Roman (its his soft & bouncy hair... nicer than mine). We did came across a couple all in business into their brisk walk... and Roman, just walked right by without even an interest (Jiujiu very impressed).

Then we encountered a sheepdog type (half Roman's size)... We called out Roman is friendly... Owner said her's is not. Sure enough that sheepdog don't want to play (snaps at Roman)... making Roman back 2-3 steps (not that he approched or lunched at the sheepdog - sheepdog attacked). Hey no problem seems to be what Roman says... I'll go about my business (Roman walks calmly away; *lumbers* away as would a puppy growing too fast) you can go about yours.
JiusJiu says, what a great dog Roman is... and believe me, he *is*.

Roman also encounters an old lady Malamute... Roman shows his respect and sat for her to approach and her family approves.

So through just observation, even Jiujiu was so comfortable with this big lump of a sweet heart... 

Uncle Jiujiu actually woke up early in the morning and played *solo* with Roman without any one of us (Roman's mommi & daddi) around to control the situation (as if there is a mean bone in Roman's body we have to worry about).:rockon:

And after an hour as per Uncle's report... Roman rang the bell to be "let out" for his morning business. 

So... who is Jiujiu???
He is also the co-owner of my old dog Timothy... also a dog lover himself but also is dog-less after Timothy.

And also per remembrence and sharing old stories of Timothy with hubby...
Timothy, while putting on a mean mask (true guard dog)is easily "misunderstood", is actually a marshmellow when it comes to family pack & our baby nephews (riding a 50 lb dog), & the small ratty silkies Australian terriers (who chewed up his ears).

Roman???
He is a huge Mashmellow inside & out... even his looks is so not intimidating.
It is all in Roman's "Romeo" eyes.
*Smilie* above... is not painted on.


----------



## Abbylynn

That was a very interesting review. I enjoyed it!  Roman sure sounds like a wonderful well mannered and trained pup! He sure does seem like a Marshmallow for sure! He is also a very handsome boy. I love his smile! I could just imagine Roman as a huge marshmallow of a therapy dog!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats- I love Roman! That's a great day in the life of Roman, the giant marshmallow!


----------



## Milo's mom

What a great dog! Maybe he could teach my dogs about 'minding his own business' lol!
I understand why everyone wants to touch him, he looks soooo soft!


----------



## Chippawaguy

Very nice. I have found that Charlie my Pyrie cross LOVES people and children these dogs are so friendly last night I was at a car cruise night and a lady came over to me and said what a lovely cute great pyrenees you have. I questioned her on how she knew he was a pyrie as a lot of people here have never heard of the breed. She told me she has had three of them well that kinda convinced me how much pyrenees Charlie is.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> That was a very interesting review. I enjoyed it!  Roman sure sounds like a wonderful well mannered and trained pup! He sure does seem like a Marshmallow for sure! He is also a very handsome boy. I love his smile! I could just imagine Roman as a huge marshmallow of a therapy dog!


Thanks Abbylynn!
So is Leah Lu... she reminds me of a sweet fluffy marshmallow too.
I just heard my DD's friend's lab loves green beans... I am sooo jealous.
I want Roman to like green beans too now.
(Especially those cool looking purple ones that turn green when cooked).



Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats- I love Roman! That's a great day in the life of Roman, the giant marshmallow!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.
He is lucky to get to see his uncle.
Now... if he is as lucky to visit his uncle in law in France... 
Maybe 2015 or 16???
Dunno yet. Seems like the crate (too big) might be a problem.... from visiting the airport that day.



Milo's mom said:


> What a great dog! Maybe he could teach my dogs about 'minding his own business' lol!
> I understand why everyone wants to touch him, he looks soooo soft!


Thanks Milo's mom. 
Its the Vit E & sesame oil (cooking occasionally). 
Maybe the butter too... lol!
I know I've got to watch his weight... 



Chippawaguy said:


> Very nice. I have found that Charlie my Pyrie cross LOVES people and children these dogs are so friendly last night I was at a car cruise night and a lady came over to me and said what a lovely cute great pyrenees you have. I questioned her on how she knew he was a pyrie as a lot of people here have never heard of the breed. She told me she has had three of them well that kinda convinced me how much pyrenees Charlie is.


Thanks Chippawaguy.
Charlie is very much a pyrie as you put it.... especially if he loves people & especially children (pyrs loooove to guard the "meek" as they would say). 
Typical Pyr temper is supposed to be a gentle sort when raised correctly like Charlie.
You will get a ton of "Awwww" moments with Charlie (especially if he is a doll = great with everyone)... enjoyed your pics & stories (so yes, more please!).


----------



## hueyeats

Okie... more JiuJiu (Uncle) with Roman pics like I promised.








^^^Jiujiu loves Roman (Da Bai Gou) "Big White Dawg"
Aka (Baibai-Pangpang) White-white, Fat-fat.







^^^Caught kissing Jiujiu... 







An all man's moment???

================

Roman is a lap loving dog... still thinks he is a baby (true that, he still is in my heart).

***An example of soft mouth (so not all mouthing equates to "possible bites")***
Roman will grab my hands softly (yes, like a retriever)...
Lead / pull me towards the couch (his fav. TV couch "his bed")...
I will sit or sometimes he does go up into a sit on the couch...
After "settling down", he will flop his big head unto lap (only big head fits on lap for nap)...








Noogies noogan head.







Tongue hanging out... moment







Mellow Yellow... collarfree.







Get my belli!

Then he gets head noogies, chin scratchies & belly rubs.








Then he flipsover... 
curled toes its soooo good....

Here comes the so called "Alpha Roll" (Roman does it daily **willingly** to get *rubs*)...
*For those who haven't read & researched in details what it entails or really means ***DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME*** Plz!*

Yes, Roman also *willingly* sits (bottom heavy boy) for basically everything, step aside like a gentleman his daddy is for mommi to pass or go up steps... flop belly over (hard for him as he is a pretty big dog but he does it anyways) for rubs & scrubs.

Add:
Roman loooves his collar.
Why??? 98% of the times we have to put one on him... 
= Time for fun!!! (Walks, hikes etc..) Yah time.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awesome pictures!  

Roman is such a good dog! A gentle Giant of a marshmallow. 

I thought it strange about the mouthing of the hand and leading you to where Roman wants you to go. But in all honesty ... Leah Lu does this to me ...and I thought she was strange. Lol! I guess it must be a dog thing? But remember Leah Lu is only a 14-16 pound little thing. I really have to bend to get to where she is leading me!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Awesome pictures!
> 
> Roman is such a good dog! A gentle Giant of a marshmallow.
> 
> I thought it strange about the mouthing of the hand and leading you to where Roman wants you to go. But in all honesty ... Leah Lu does this to me ...and I thought she was strange. Lol! I guess it must be a dog thing? But remember Leah Lu is only a 14-16 pound little thing. I really have to bend to get to where she is leading me!


Thanks Abbylynn!
Definitely a "dog thing" since they don't have hands.
I can see in my mind little Leah Lu leading you.... awwww so cute!


----------



## SnapV

Wow Roman seems like an awesome dog! And he's really beautiful


----------



## hueyeats

SnapV said:


> Wow Roman seems like an awesome dog! And he's really beautiful


Thanks SnapV.


----------



## hueyeats

Just some Roman with his buddy's shots.

Roman always greet laying down with his dashund buddy...









Snap not fast enough... this is already his second "laydown" greet & Roman is already "getting up".























Doggi greets & sniffs...

Anyhoo... Roman's buddy just really love Roman to death...
That daushund hates any stranger humans & even familiar neighbours... but for some reason, just can't get enough of Roman. And walking Roman can be quite a pain when daushund follows... because then all Roman wants to do is "lay down"... lol! Could be the heat too... Roman getting lazy.

Tail standard of Roman (GP)
http://gpcaonline.org/standard.htm
Tail – The tailbones are of sufficient length to reach the hock. The tail is well plumed, carried low in repose and may be carried over the back, "making the wheel," when aroused. When present a "shepherd's crook" at the end of the tail accentuates the plume. When gaiting, the tail may be carried either over the back or low. Both carriages are equally correct.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats - I know I've said it before but I so wish my pups, especially 7 lb Molly, could meet Roman! I love the pics of him with his Daschund buddy! He is sooooooo polite!


----------



## Abbylynn

Roman is just awesome. With the little Doxie friend ... you can really appreciate Roman's true size!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats - I know I've said it before but I so wish my pups, especially 7 lb Molly, could meet Roman! I love the pics of him with his Daschund buddy! He is sooooooo polite!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2!:grouphug:

Roman adores little ones (humans or doggies).
I do have a friend in AZ... maybe if I meet up with this old friend Roman & Molly can meet. Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Roman is just awesome. With the little Doxie friend ... you can really appreciate Roman's true size!


Thanks Abbylynn!
I love your new avatar with LeahLu... showing her paws. Too cute! 
Everyone staying safe in your hood???

We are having that same system passing through... stormy days till next week... yikes!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Thanks Abbylynn!
> I love your new avatar with LeahLu... showing her paws. Too cute!
> Everyone staying safe in your hood???
> 
> We are having that same system passing through... stormy days till next week... yikes!


Thanks hueyeats! 

Had some hail and strong winds and some torrential rain this afternoon .... like you ... severe weather warnings and thunderstorms forecast all this week and into next. I will never get out on the pontoon when it is like this. 

I do have our tornado room (safe room) in the basement all ready to rock and roll if needed!

Stay safe!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks hueyeats!
> 
> Had some hail and strong winds and some torrential rain this afternoon .... like you ... severe weather warnings and thunderstorms forecast all this week and into next. I will never get out on the pontoon when it is like this.
> 
> I do have our tornado room (safe room) in the basement all ready to rock and roll if needed!
> 
> Stay safe!


You too Abbylynn!!!:grouphug:
Keeping everyone of yours in my thoughts & prayers too!

Pontoon can always wait till that perfect day.


----------



## Chippawaguy

Thats so cute btw that is how Charlie plays and meets his little buddies he lies down for any little dog and then he puts his paw on their head geeeeeessss Charlie be nice hahahaha


----------



## hueyeats

Chippawaguy said:


> Thats so cute btw that is how Charlie plays and meets his little buddies he lies down for any little dog and then he puts his paw on their head geeeeeessss Charlie be nice hahahaha


Yup!
Charlie is a great dog with great temperament.
Def... Pyr blood.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Nice shots of Roman. This is one thread that I like to keep coming back to because Roman is just so cute and Pyrs are awesome dogs! Question: How is he in this horrible heat we're having?


----------



## hueyeats

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice shots of Roman. This is one thread that I like to keep coming back to because Roman is just so cute and Pyrs are awesome dogs! Question: How is he in this horrible heat we're having?


Hey hey spirit_of_cotons...
Thanks for your comments &
A happi July 4th too to you. 

Roman is not too hungry during this heat and he actually did lose some weight recently.
I hand feed him inside the house to make him eat...
We just got him a baby pool to wade in JIC...and freezing tons of ice for him to chew on.
He is in the house during the worst of the heat though... 

Hope you and yours a wonderful TGIF and weekend too.


----------



## hueyeats

Updates...
Roman was feeling his naughty self... so went and stole Pepper (my cat's) christmas present (a white toy mouse) to gain himself some attention...















What a bugger!

Anyhoo... he did something he never did before.
When him & I are playing fetch with one of his fav. squeaker 









(that orange gummy thing)...

He went & laid right on my sleeping hubby...
Like a full length lay... and was gently nudging my DH.
(DH said maybe Roman got worried DH is in a "death sleep" or something... lol... funny fella).
After DH wakes, Roman then gently step off DH to continue the game with me...
A little before bedtime fun.









Also a sneak peak of his new "bling" collar (for his B'day coming up... mid July).
Also just got 3 boots & barkley leather leash (Black, Green & Red)... on sale so splurged (looks to be a pretty good leash too).


----------



## Abbylynn

Oooooh! Love that collar! 

I do believe Roman was keeping a good eye on the hubby .... doing his job!

You will have to show us a pic of the leash when it gets there.


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn.
Will definitely take the pics of the three leashes.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

hueyeats said:


> Updates...
> Roman was feeling his naughty self... so went and stole Pepper (my cat's) christmas present (a white toy mouse) to gain himself some attention...
> 
> View attachment 87066
> View attachment 87074
> 
> 
> What a bugger!
> 
> Anyhoo... he did something he never did before.
> When him & I are playing fetch with one of his fav. squeaker
> 
> View attachment 87082
> 
> 
> (that orange gummy thing)...
> 
> He went & laid right on my sleeping hubby...
> Like a full length lay... and was gently nudging my DH.
> (DH said maybe Roman got worried DH is in a "death sleep" or something... lol... funny fella).
> After DH wakes, Roman then gently step off DH to continue the game with me...
> A little before bedtime fun.
> 
> View attachment 87058
> 
> 
> Also a sneak peak of his new "bling" collar (for his B'day coming up... mid July).
> Also just got 3 boots & barkley leather leash (Black, Green & Red)... on sale so splurged (looks to be a pretty good leash too).


I am THRILLED to see that Roman has a naughty side!!! Wish my JD would find one! You go, roman!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> I am THRILLED to see that Roman has a naughty side!!! Wish my JD would find one! You go, roman!



Lol! Dog Mom 2 2...
Yah.... Roman's naughty side is that he is a big time thief.
Not only that... He is a clutzy thief.... Not smooth one bit! Gets found out all the time.


----------



## Milo's mom

What a beautiful collar! It will look stunning on handsome Roman. 
He looks so cute with his stolen mouse....like he wants to invite you to play!


----------



## hueyeats

Thank you Milo's Mom.
Everyone thinks Roman is a girl if we didn't mention the name or his sex...
Bling plus pink actually suit him quite well except there is no way hubby will do pink on Roman. Lol... Think it a manly man thing you know.

Oh... I hope you and your crew is being kept safe.
Heard about the fire.... My niece has a property in AZ... One of my best college bud lives there too.
Praying for everyone there to keep safe.


----------



## Milo's mom

hueyeats said:


> Thank you Milo's Mom.
> Everyone thinks Roman is a girl if we didn't mention the name or his sex...
> Bling plus pink actually suit him quite well except there is no way hubby will do pink on Roman. Lol... Think it a manly man thing you know.
> 
> Oh... I hope you and your crew is being kept safe.
> Heard about the fire.... My niece has a property in AZ... One of my best college bud lives there too.
> Praying for everyone there to keep safe.


I put pink on Milo all the time, he doesn't seem to mind..lol.
Yes, we are safe so far. We had a lot of smoke here from the fire. And we are sad for the families of the fire men that died. Last week we saw lightening strike and start a fire deep in the canyon right behind our place of work, my husband's AND mine. Very scary! We called the fire department in in no time a helicopter with water came and put it out. Boy, were we grateful!! I would hate to lose my job. It rained yesterday and now the air is much cooler and cleaner.


----------



## hueyeats

I can only imagine...
One of my huge fear is fire.

My home caught fire once... My mom put it out.
My MIL's house caught fire once too while they were vacationing... My hubby saw it on the news and rushed home.
There was quite a few damages and also thank god for great neighbours who all pitched in to help salvage furnitures and other important stuff like family albums etc.

Thank god for the rain to give people a break... Whew!
Milo would look so cute in pink... So would Roman. Lol!!!
Maybe an easter dye thing... We'll do Roman's fur pink... He be so cute too.


----------



## hueyeats

Okie... Left over from last time what I promised to post.

Roman's 3 leather leashes (for his b'day) 








and the very humble pool (he can barely fit in).








Also to share... just because its a ton of Pyr and the pics are just too awesome!


----------



## hueyeats

4th of July... 









Brand new trail along the falls.
"Wild" factor on this trail is cool...







True old "indian pathways" only 12" wide mostly... some places it opens up to maybe 2 foot???







Then its down the shallow rapids we go!

Roman loves it...:rockon:
And he still stays with us leash free on a new strange trails (many strange faces joined our group too).
Plus a ton more kids joined in the hike this time...
The children all loves Roman...


----------



## hueyeats

More trails pictures....

Gosh we had a ton of fun since its a long weekend.






















































Wild times on wild trails.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats- I've missed seeing pics of Roman! Was that group of Pryaness at your place? How did that occur? That's an abundance of white fluffy love all in one place!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats- I've missed seeing pics of Roman! Was that group of Pryaness at your place? How did that occur? That's an abundance of white fluffy love all in one place!!!!


Hey Dog Mom 2 2.
How are you & yours???
Just had a long weekend of non-stop events so I wasn't able to update as I liked.

That wasn't my place.
(Don't think I am able to handle all the stubborness X9 lol! Wayyy beyond my experience.)
It was a post from a Great Pyr rescue (from my hubby's face book actually) and so cool I had to post it here.

I adore white fluffy love!
Maybe my DD will get a white fluffy love to as her pet...


----------



## Chippawaguy

hueyeats said:


> Hey Dog Mom 2 2.
> How are you & yours???
> Just had a long weekend of non-stop events so I wasn't able to update as I liked.
> 
> That wasn't my place.
> (Don't think I am able to handle all the stubborness X9 lol! Wayyy beyond my experience.)
> It was a post from a Great Pyr rescue (from my hubby's face book actually) and so cool I had to post it here.
> 
> I adore white fluffy love!
> Maybe my DD will get a white fluffy love to as her pet...


I am VERY impressed about the off leash walks that is one very well behaved pyree I always thought a pyree off leash is a pyree-gone wow. I love the group picture and surprised they got them all to pose with no fighting


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Chippawaguy.
Yah with the kids not fighting is some accomplishments definitely... Lol!
Thanks for cracking a smile to make my day.


Yah... Pyree are well know disa-pyr artist.

But Roman loves his leash free walks... So when ever he goes hike, he behaved so well that he made sure you'd take him there (fun place) again.
He also wants you to trust him... Like in between the trails are one car metal bridges.
And Roman if he is ahead... Will wait for us to catch up (that or come looking for us), put the leash on him to cross the road.
Totally a trust system. 

I think to build that trust, trick is to always end in a positive note.
Like even when you leash him at some point... Make him feels like it is not something you like to do.
So unleash him again (and again as you trust him more, takes time training) so he knows that leashing does not equals "end-game" (end fun).

Works so far with Roman.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Okie... Left over from last time what I promised to post.
> 
> Roman's 3 leather leashes (for his b'day)
> View attachment 90442
> 
> 
> and the very humble pool (he can barely fit in).
> View attachment 90450
> 
> 
> Also to share... just because its a ton of Pyr and the pics are just too awesome!
> View attachment 90466


Wow! What a lucky Boy that Roman is! Nice leashes! And the infamous pool! 

I think Roman needs a 15 foot pool all to himself! Lol! Like the one I just gave to one of my Sis's. I couldn't keep it because I don't have a fenced in yard to keep people out and that is against the law here. Children would have access to it and could accidentally drown. 

I love the picture of all the Pyr's!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn.
How did everyone's holiday goes?

I agree, Roman needs a big pool just for himself.
DD said a funny thing at our friends pool party the other day.
If Roman were to jump into the pool and other people were to jump in too... All the humans will come out "Pyr" as well.
(Covered in fur that is. Lol.)


----------



## zack

View attachment 90818
:wave: Hi Hueyeats, I just love your beautiful Pyrenees after newfies they are my favourite. I love the group pic. :clap2:


----------



## hueyeats

[QUOTE;2049386]
View attachment 90818
:wave: Hi Hueyeats, I just love your beautiful Pyrenees after newfies they are my favourite. I love the group pic. :clap2:[/QUOTE]

Hey hey Zack!
Thanks.

Both hubby and I looked at Newfies too as one of our potential breeds as they are water dogs and supposedly a better temperament (better at training) then a pyr.
My breeder actually also have a Newfoundland as her house pet... Her pyr is a working farmdog.

Your newfie looks more "bearlike" like the pyrs too in the pics as I did point out to hubby... Which hubby says that Roman doesn't have the "heavy" look because in all aspect, Roman is still but a young boy... Not matured yet. Lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Thanks Abbylynn.
> How did everyone's holiday goes?
> 
> I agree, Roman needs a big pool just for himself.
> DD said a funny thing at our friends pool party the other day.
> If Roman were to jump into the pool and other people were to jump in too... All the humans will come out "Pyr" as well.
> (Covered in fur that is. Lol.)



Holidays went well hueyeats. Thank you!  I finally got to use my pool yesterday for about one hour and the storms started again! Uuuuugh. It has been raining here every day for over two weeks now. Had a tree come uprooted last night due to the soggy ground. Almost wiped out my garden.  I was lucky and it missed .... just hanging over it.

Lol! Pyr People! I can just imagine! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Holidays went well hueyeats. Thank you!  I finally got to use my pool yesterday for about one hour and the storms started again! Uuuuugh. It has been raining here every day for over two weeks now. Had a tree come uprooted last night due to the soggy ground. Almost wiped out my garden.  I was lucky and it missed .... just hanging over it.
> 
> Lol! Pyr People! I can just imagine! Lol!


Oh no... Not that close to your beautiful garden!
Thank god it missed.
My plants haven't been doing well at all... Tomatoes all "leggy" due to excess rain.
Yah we are raining here till Fri or Sat too... Yikes.

Glad you enjoyed a great holiday.
As for the pooltime for that couple hours...
Don't worry, you have a boat for that best pool ever (looove the boat pics).


----------



## zack

Yes he is still a baby, Zack is 8 on the 25th of July. As for a water dog not at all he doesn't like sea water ( we live on the coast ) So we take him to the lake near us ( called a loch in Scotland ) Does Roman have the double coat and webbed feet like the Newfie ?


----------



## hueyeats

Yeah... Think his feet is pretty webbed.
He has double coat too.

Yah we know all about the "lochness" monster... 

Do post more pics of Zack.
I love all his pics too...
Especially the one by the fireplace.


----------



## RunsWithDogs

Beautiful Pyr! He's very handsome, never met a Pyr I didn't love! They are gentle dogs.


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Thanks.
Yup. Roman is very gentle indeed.
Had to put him to torture today...
Trying out the conditioner method to help him blow his coat...
End up matting him quite badly...
So had to comb out most all his matts (2 grocery bagfuls)... Oh my poor boy.
I know he flinched (skin where matt is twitched) in pain...
But... He just bury his head into my shoulder and bear it.

I bought him his fav. Hamburger as his reward.
Still breaks my heart to hurt him and I tried to be real gentle too.

Btw. Congrats on your new puppy Runswithdogs.


----------



## Adnamac

Roman really is such a beautiful boy! Sorry to hear he had something of a bad hair day.  but it over now..and het! Free hamburger!


----------



## hueyeats

Adnamac said:


> Roman really is such a beautiful boy! Sorry to hear he had something of a bad hair day.  but it over now..and het! Free hamburger!


Thanks Adnamac.
And I agree... Even I love a free hamburger too... Lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> ^^^Thanks.
> Yup. Roman is very gentle indeed.
> Had to put him to torture today...
> Trying out the conditioner method to help him blow his coat...
> End up matting him quite badly...
> So had to comb out most all his matts (2 grocery bagfuls)... Oh my poor boy.
> I know he flinched (skin where matt is twitched) in pain...
> But... He just bury his head into my shoulder and bear it.
> 
> I bought him his fav. Hamburger as his reward.
> Still breaks my heart to hurt him and I tried to be real gentle too.
> 
> Btw. Congrats on your new puppy Runswithdogs.


Poor Roman.  I am sure the hamburger made it all better.

My Schnauzer/Poodles are very easily matted. There have been a number of times I have had to comb out a mat or two ... and I have no idea how they even get them half the time. I do the same thing hueyeats. I always give them a treat afterwards to try and make up for what I feel is an unpleasant experience. I think they just go forward ............  They are so forgiving.


----------



## zack

Hi Hueyeats and Roman, yes I sympathize with Roman as poor Zack has to go through the same torture, but it has to be done. ( we are horrible mums ) :Cry: How's the weather with you, we are having a heatwave at the moment and poor Zack is trying to find cool spots, we have hosed him down but he is still too hot, its a shame. BTW I have tried the conditioner on Zack it works pretty well. here's more pics.:wave:
View attachment 91098
View attachment 91106
View attachment 91114
Poor Zack trying to stay cool, Zack and his buddy Jersey and I just had to show you my two kitties Scooby and Tilly.:wave:


----------



## BellaPup

I LOVE his White Fluffy Regalness! I would love to have a big fluffball to snuggle with  

A friend of mine had a Pyr named Toby. More of a "farm dog"...rarely wanted to be inside. He wasn't exactly a people-loving-dog, but he _loved_ me for some reason! He followed me everywhere and hung out inside while we played cards with his big ol' head in my lap the whole time (glad I had a change of jeans that day). He was an old boy, but soooo awesome!


----------



## RunsWithDogs

What conditioner method did you try for blowing coat? I am a groomer in a busy salon and do quite a few undercoat removals on Pyrs, Newfies, etc... I'd be happy to help if you had any questions or wanted further suggestions. You can always PM me if you'd like! I de-shed Pyrs in my sleep lately it seems..had 3 come in yesterday and a Newf/Lab mix today. The girls at work seem to give me all the giant dogs..they prefer small dogs.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Poor Roman.  I am sure the hamburger made it all better.
> 
> My Schnauzer/Poodles are very easily matted. There have been a number of times I have had to comb out a mat or two ... and I have no idea how they even get them half the time. I do the same thing hueyeats. I always give them a treat afterwards to try and make up for what I feel is an unpleasant experience. I think they just go forward ............  They are so forgiving.


Yah... I feel their pain from the pulling...
I flinched too as he flinched.
Thanks Abbylynn for sharing your pups experiences.


----------



## hueyeats

zack said:


> Hi Hueyeats and Roman, yes I sympathizeevery Roman as poor Zack has to go through the same torture, but it has to be done. ( we are horrible mums ) :Cry: How's the weather with you, we are having a heatwave at the moment and poor Zack is trying to find cool spots, we have hosed him down but he is still too hot, its a shame. BTW I have tried the conditioner on Zack it works pretty well. here's more pics.:wave:
> View attachment 91098
> View attachment 91106
> View attachment 91114
> Poor Zack trying to stay cool, Zack and his buddy Jersey and I just had to show you my two kitties Scooby and Tilly.:wave:


Awwww... Great pics Zack!
Love the one besides the pony... Cute.

Weather is hot and humid and raining everyday.
At least today isn't too bad at high 70s low 80s.
Roman stays in though nowadays... Only cool nights he wants out.
(Ring the bell and stuff)

I have a "Nebulung" cat too.
Your cats are too cute!


----------



## hueyeats

BellaPup said:


> I LOVE his Whithe fluffy Regalness! I would love to have a big fluffball to snuggle with
> 
> A friend of mine had a Pyr named Toby. More of a "farm dog"...rarely wanted to be inside. He wasn't exactly a people-loving-dog, but he _loved_ me for some reason! He followed me everywhere and hung out inside while we played cards with his big ol' head in my lap the whole time (glad I had a change of jeans that day). He was an old boy, but soooo awesome!


Hello Bellapup!

Glad to see you back.
Hows your puppy???

Yah Roman is a big Slobberer... I am so used to it now.

Love conquers all... Drool, Fur mess, big poops, destructive energy (latest.. Just broke my vacuum's belt with his fur), ate my woolen mat today as Roman needs another outlet not to itch, clumsy... 
But Roman's big hearted cuteness makes his less than 1% "bad" all goes away.

Glad you get to enjoy the company of a Pyr too.


----------



## hueyeats

RunsWithDogs said:


> What conditioner method did you try for blowing coat? I am a groomer in a busy salon and do quite a few undercoat removals on Pyrs, Newfies, etc... I'd be happy to help if you had any questions or wanted further suggestions. You can always PM me if you'd like! I de-shed Pyrs in my sleep lately it seems..had 3 come in yesterday and a Newf/Lab mix today. The girls at work seem to give me all the giant dogs..they prefer small dogs.


Well... Hubby seeing Roman blowing his coat (little fur balls and huge tuffs of hair) a few days back so read on his own group (pyr threads) on how tos. So told me to try out leaving conditioner in his fur to soften his fur to help with comb outs.
So we used a whole bottle of conditioner on him... Left it on for 10 mins.

Then use a scalp scrub to work it in real good and also tried combing motions on his coat.
Sprayed him off... And as we dried him... We saw matts starting to form worse than before we bath him...
Yikes!

We use a comb for XL long fur dogs with a dematter at the end.
We use a blade shedder (I love that).
We have a furminator for our cat but that's too small plus find that it pulls more...
Usually we finish Roman's coat with a hog bristled brush to shine his coat... 

Roman I think did feel better now that we got a ton of matts out.
He did his zoomies.
I think he still has some days to go though to finish his process.

Thanks RunsWithDogs for offering your advice.
Definitely can learn something new everyday from others experiences.

Did the big dogs fill up a whole room full of hair like we saw on YouTube???
Lol! I know that feeling of shedding them in your sleep... 
Except Roman's deshedding dreams will probably give me nightmares.. 

" Death by White monstrous cloud of fur suffocation".


P.S. And thank you so much RunWithDogs for sharing your expertise tips on deshedding on the grooming thread. Now I know why you get all the big dogs... You definitely can handle the job. :clap2:


----------



## zack

Hi HueyEats, that pony is a young cow.!!!!! Ha Ha. What breed is a Nebulung, my two were feral kittens we found now 3yrs old, so we don't know what they are . lol


----------



## hueyeats

zack said:


> Hi HueyEats, that pony is a young cow.!!!!! Ha Ha. What breed is a Nebulung, my two were feral kittens we found now 3yrs old, so we don't know what they are . lol


OMG... Seriously???
Lol!!! I was seriously thinking it a brown pony... I own up to it.

Nebulung / Nebelung (forgive my spelling being Asian and all) is a minor breed that never really take off I guess...
Nebulung (creature of the mists translation) I think is quite popular a breed in Germany and some European parts.
Dunno... Solid grey mid-long hair type cat w. Green eyes, lavender paw pads.


----------



## hueyeats

Sneaking this in here...
Sorry, no pictures yet (later I promise) as the cake is also not even in the oven...
But just don't want to miss the date (since this is a timeline thread).









"Happi #1 Birthday Roman!!!"

may each year be a better one than last!

&&&

DD wants to bake the cake hence I have time here posting...
Cake is a PB-based her recipe (3 eggs and lots o butter)
Think we are also using cream cheese for icing (another's Roman fav.)
Thinking of using a shortened icecream cone "inverted" as a partyhat on cake (DD's idea too)
^^^ she is trying out her cake making gear she got for her gifts LOL.


----------



## zack

:cheer2: HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY ROMAN. have a lovely day and enjoy your cake. Zack say's WOOF. :wave:


----------



## hueyeats

zack said:


> :cheer2: HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY ROMAN. have a lovely day and enjoy your cake. Zack say's WOOF. :wave:


Awwww... Thanks Zack!
Roman says woowoooo back!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe ..... Happy first Birthday Roman! .... And many many more happy and healthy ones to come! 

arty:

I can hardly wait for the pics!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Happy birthday to Roman! I hope he has a great day and many more happy years!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ..... Happy first Birthday Roman! .... And many many more happy and healthy ones to come!
> 
> arty:
> 
> I can hardly wait for the pics!


Thanks Abbylynn.

Yup! Got some... Just waiting for DH to post it for me.



Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Happy birthday to Roman! I hope he has a great day and many more happy years!!!!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.


----------



## Chippawaguy

Happy birthday roman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Chippawaguy said:


> Happy birthday roman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Chippawaguy!!!


----------



## hueyeats

B'day pics as promised... 
from Sunday previously posted...















B'day boy...







And a Party pooper.... Lol!!!
(AKA Sour Puss)


----------



## hueyeats

Two more...
















Cheese boy, Cheese!


----------



## Adnamac

Awe...happy birthday, Roman! :-D


----------



## hueyeats

Adnamac said:


> Awe...happy birthday, Roman! :-D


Thankyou Adnamac!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Wow! I cannot believe Roman is only one! Awesome pics of a very handsome boy! Hueyeats - how much did he weigh as a newborn?


----------



## RunsWithDogs

You take wonderful pictures. I think my favorite is the party pooper and i'm not much of a cat person! It captures a cats personality perfectly though.

As always Roman is gorgeous and happy birthday! He's a hunk.

Also..I wish you lived near me! I love Pyrs but so many come into the grooming shop matted and in terrible condition. I would be smitten if a dog like Roman came through the door.


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Wow! I cannot believe Roman is only one! Awesome pics of a very handsome boy! Hueyeats - how much did he weigh as a newborn?


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.
I think newborn Pyrs start at 1lb at birth... 
Roman is around 35-40lb when we got him at 11.5 weeks old.



RunsWithDogs said:


> You take wonderful pictures. I think my favorite is the party pooper and i'm not much of a cat person! It captures a cats personality perfectly though.
> 
> As always Roman is gorgeous and happy birthday! He's a hunk.
> 
> Also..I wish you lived near me! I love Pyrs but so many come into the grooming shop matted and in terrible condition. I would be smitten if a dog like Roman came through the door.


Thankyou RunsWithDogs.
If I live close, a definite sure thing I'll bring him in to you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Love the pics hueyeats! The cat in the party hat is a good one! You can see the expression on the cat's face. Lol! 

Roman is just so so handsome. He sure was a big puppy! Benny ... the 4 week old puppy I rescued a couple years back was 30 pounds at 16 weeks. He got to be about 85 pounds full grown. I can only imagine how big Roman must have looked.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

hueyeats said:


> Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.
> I think newborn Pyrs start at 1lb at birth...
> Roman is around 35-40lb when we got him at 11.5 weeks


Wow, my Molly was 13 ounces when I brought her home at 9 weeks! Check out the size scale compared to the wine glass. She's 7 lbs now. I so wish she could meet gentle giant Roman.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Love the pics hueyeats! The cat in the party hat is a good one! You can see the expression on the cat's face. Lol!
> 
> Roman is just so so handsome. He sure was a big puppy! Benny ... the 4 week old puppy I rescued a couple years back was 30 pounds at 16 weeks. He got to be about 85 pounds full grown. I can only imagine how big Roman must have looked.



Thanks Abbylynn.
We love the cat pic. too... Why hubby posted it.
And that upsidedown "joy" from the ice cream waffle cone sleeve DD decided to torture Pepper with is a nice touch I thought for that grumpy cat.



Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Wow, my Molly was 13 ounces when I brought her home at 9 weeks! Check out the size scale compared to the wine glass. She's 7 lbs now. I so wish she could meet gentle giant Roman.
> 
> View attachment 93218


Yeah I can see that Dog Mom 2 2... The wine glass comparison is too cute.
I wish Molly could meet Roman too. Wish Roman could meet Abbylynn and the crew as well... Be cool.
Maybe someday???


----------



## Milo's mom

Happy belated Birthday, Roman! You get more and more handsome by the day!! That cake looks very yummy! Did you share with the cat?
Dog Mom 2 2, that's such cute picture of tiny Molly! Now I'm in love!


----------



## hueyeats

Milo's mom said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Roman! You get more and more handsome by the day!! That cake looks very yummy! Did you share with the cat?
> Dog Mom 2 2, that's such cute picture of tiny Molly! Now I'm in love!


Hey hey Milo's mom.
Thanks.

We tried sharing Roman's cake with pepper but she wouldn't have none of that.
"Snobbish cat" lol!


----------



## hueyeats

*Sleepy dog dog pics*.





















































Roman loves sleeping with his tongue hanging out.. dunno why.

Its either too hot or raining... 
So Roman has been mostly "indoor" hogging the central air.
He is napping alot due to the heat... appetite is not quite back yet (handfeeding aton, spoiled dawg).
Just bought him 2 hamburgers and he only ate one... (later tonite for treat).


----------



## Adnamac

Aw look at that great big puppy boy! That third one down on the right is my favorite. Love sleepy dogs with their tongues hanging out. To cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .. Look at Roman! Enjoying the easy life!  Roman is just too adorable!


----------



## hueyeats

Thank you Adnamac & Abbylynn!


----------



## RunsWithDogs

I love the sleep pics! Does he snore? I took a nap at my friends house while dog sitting his mastiffs and man those dogs can snore. They could wake the dead with the amount of noise they both put out during a good nap.


----------



## hueyeats

RunsWithDogs said:


> I love the sleep pics! Does he snore? I took a nap at my friends house while dog sitting his mastiffs and man those dogs can snore. They could wake the dead with the amount of noise they both put out during a good nap.


Thanks RunsWithDogs.
Its funny Roman hasn't "snored" yet... and we haven't caught him "farting" either...
Like I said, he is funny "fastidious" really...


----------



## hueyeats

*Hubby's "Missing" Roman's Fur*









So Roman (due to his matting) caused by (hubby and me) that day of "trying" to do his matts (for 3 hours ourselves)...
Snipping (some long some short fur), conditioning (matts even more after the clips & matts retaining some conditioners per groomer as she sees the "yellow staining on the matts"), trying to dematt him with that dematting comb... plus him blowing his fur... Yikes, yikes & yikes!!!

Not for the lack of us trying but Roman is really our "first" long hair "big a lotta work" dog... 
The rest is "short hair" breeds hubby & I deal with (Even Timothy as 1/2 GSD has short hair doberman coats, my sister has silkies but they are "small") like beagles, coonhounds, foxhounds and that short(er) hair GSD from DH's family...

We are in need of the professional help!!!
(Roman is professionally groomed now 3X since we first got him... Just "sheared" for the first time and first time we "muck up" from his daily brushings of "blowing his coat").

Well... In short to end "Roman's pain" (very important to us)...
After squeezing us into her busy schedule (Groomer has tons of "Big long hair dog" experiences and have currently done up 3 Pyrs for the summer)... with a 3+ hours blocked off for Roman.

Roman got his first "Puppy cut".





















Longest "shear" setting...
DH refuses to totally shave him in fear of "sun burns"...
Roman is indoor except for that 1 day of 4 hours (outside with shaded porch),
but Roman is DH's baby boy (mine too).

He still has the same puppyface when we first got him...














^^^Day we got him home (car ride)


----------



## hueyeats

***Read this a year plus back.

*Glenn’s Take: What Great Pyrennes are not*

-lap dogs. My lap is not big enough to share with a 100+ lb dog.

-car dogs. Both inside and outside. Outside the car, they believe that any and all cars or trucks or semis or freight trains will stop for them (this is the reason that this is the number one cause of Pyrennes’ death). Inside the car, they will jump on your lap while you drive and act like a deployed airbag, all the while breathing their wonderful breath and maybe licking your face.

-apartment dogs. They have luxurious coats that are made to live outdoors, even with frosty winter nights. On hot days, they need shade.

-dependants. Well, they are, but no one ever can tell them this. They don’t know that they need you. They honestly believe that you need them. They love you with a passion, but can be aloof and not come to your call, especially if they perceive that there is patrolling or protection business at hand. But all that said, they are the kindest, sweetest, most protective free agent friends a person could have.

-mechanics companions. Every Pyr we have had feels that it is his or her duty to wiggle and snuggle next to me while I am under a vehicle working on it and lick my face in this place where I am totally defenseless. Remember, you can’t slap or hit your Pyr. They only really respond to Alpha rollovers with neck and ruff grabs (they will really respect you for that). Not enough room under the car…

-dogs who do tricks like fetch, roll over, play dead. These Pyrs have a great sense of dignity. This does not mean that they are not playful. On the contrary, they are great tag players, wrestlers, and lovers of fun. What is really cool is to see all of them play with different levels of strength with each of us. They will wrestle really hard with Glenn (dad) but very gently with the little kids, putting the kid gloves on with our 5 year old. They are the one dog breed that we know that we can really trust with the kids, even while they have litters of little ones of their own.

-frisbee dogs. I’ve never seen a Pyr with an interest in fetching and retrieving. I have seen them grab my stuff often and hide it in some warped mind game they play. I have lost gloves only to find them weeks later a quarter mile away. This leprecaunic habit is common through the breed.

--Glenn

Roman though loves his frisbee (can engage him for over an hour with frisbee) and loves retrieving (since he was but a puppy).







He especially loves the "chase" game... getting me to chase him.
And will press toys into your arms & hands / body so you play with him.

And we love fostering this in him!!!

"Great Pyrenees tend to have very little "chase" or "retrieve" instinct. Pups rarely engage in retrieving games. If you have a pup that shows any interest in fetch games, foster it! And even if you don't, patience and praise can help you cross even this gigantic hurdle"


----------



## zack

Hi Hueyeats, Lovely photos. glens take could be a newfie too, sounds like Zack. HaHa.


----------



## Abbylynn

Great photo's of Roman .... He looks like a puppy again!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Zack!
Newfies are cool.

Thanks Abbylynn.
Yah he is a puppy again (look wise).


----------



## annadee

Roman is so gorgeous! I've known a few Pyrs, but all of them were entirely white, never seen one with the dark markings. Very handsome.


----------



## hueyeats

annadee said:


> Roman is so gorgeous! I've known a few Pyrs, but all of them were entirely white, never seen one with the dark markings. Very handsome.


Thank you and you are right.
I think the most desirable color is a "white pyr".
In fact per breeder told me, that Roman's brother was first spoken (first gone) for because he is all white.

"Grey or tan markings that remain lend the French name, "blaireau", (badger) which is a similar grizzled mixture color seen in the European badger. More recently, any color is correctly termed "Badger" or "Blaireau".[10]"

Also
http://gpcaonline.org/jeillustrated.htm

I know Canada loves their Great Pyrenees... 
http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyrenees-Stories.html
Pyrs are perfect dogs made for candian weather.


----------



## hueyeats

Two types of dog owners; my conclusion...

One who brag how great their dog are at guarding / even biting & scaring away other dogs & people...

The other, brag how great their dog are at loving people & dogs... all bark no bite.
(This motto I believe in):rockon:

So shall I share a story out with Roman hiking and free roaming and another dog owner approaching and wanting me to give my breeder infomation so she can acquire a purebred Pyr to own... AKA as to my warning to my breed...

So Roman and her pincher/coonhound mix met around the trail corner both head on...
Her mix dog growled at Roman... where Roman just backed away, kinda wandered back up to us his family and stayed close to us.

The dog owner caught up to call off her dog to be at ease and the dog still growled a bit and began to wander further into the woods.

Lets just say she was very impressed with Roman's size and how he was off the leash and still stayed right with us his family... type of dog she loves (free roaming stayed close). Because she said her coonhound side of her dog makes it have a great roaming capacity so that's why her dog is wandering off a little distance as she speaks.

She knew what dog Roman is and said she always wanted a big dog like a Pyr.

Then she suggested to me to use a "pinch / prong collar" for training (her advise if I want to better train Roman)... 
Now realize that Roman has one of the most "roaming capability" than even a hunting dog, these are mountain dogs and the kicker is Roman is still staying in close quarter with us as we chat while her dog was wandering off to a distance now...

Then she carried unto how great her mix dog is at guarding... the Pincher qualities (I know as I had a Dobie/GSD mix), Pincher are great guard dogs, German breeds you know...

Then how her smaller dog (half the size of Roman) almost bit and really hurt another dog.:doh:
Wow!!!

Then she asked me where I got Roman from...
I told her, its far... it will be a drive and that didn't deter her.
She insisted that since Roman 
(as he shows to be such a great tempered dog and well trained at that... yes off leash plus on a REGUALR flat collar; oh excuse me NOOOOO control collars)
Is so good that she had to really get in touch with my breeder so she could acquire another Pyr with his bloodlines (and temperament) just like him.

I finally asked her to give me her contact so (and I bluffed) I can give her my breeder's contact when I find it (said its on a paper and not on my phone; lies I'd admit).
But damn I felt great lying for once... to her.
Honestly too.:rockon:

See... 
I'd be stupid to be cornered into giving my breeder's number to her because...

#1) She use a control collar on her dog, Pyrs are stubborn and that can more than likely "make" a breed to be ill tempered and bad... seriously, no joke for a big sized dog capable of being same size as humans = liability.

#2) She brags her dog BITE... and is a ferocious GUARD DOG...
OMG. More liabilities....
Can you imagine how badly it would end for my breeder should she return the dog that "SHE" destroyed via temperament conditioning her way from PAIN (prong collar) and then blame my breeder for breeding a bad tempered dog????

Of course we know how humans are...
They will blame the dog rather than themselve.

= bad business for my breeder.

So...

Wise man says...
2 kinds of owners too...
Responsible kinds and irresponsible kinds.

*NO PYR for HER!!!
Sorry! *


----------



## hueyeats

Yes!
I'm back... 

My mom is visiting too from half way around the globe...
And more pictures of Roman (Not till next week of course, she is not arriving till Saturday) will be coming with plenty of "Mom" in it with Roman.
If he aren't great we would not want him in our pictures now do we???

Love me dog!


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Yes!
> I'm back...
> 
> My mom is visiting too from half way around the globe...
> And more pictures of Roman (Not till next week of course, she is not arriving till Saturday) will be coming with plenty of "Mom" in it with Roman.
> If he aren't great we would not want him in our pictures now do we???
> 
> Love me dog!


Can hardly wait to see the pics!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Awesome call, Hueyeats! Sometimes mistruths are very justified! I'm so glad you did what you did!



hueyeats said:


> Two types of dog owners; my conclusion...
> 
> One who brag how great their dog are at guarding / even biting & scaring away other dogs & people...
> 
> The other, brag how great their dog are at loving people & dogs... all bark no bite.
> (This motto I believe in):rockon:
> 
> So shall I share a story out with Roman hiking and free roaming and another dog owner approaching and wanting me to give my breeder infomation so she can acquire a purebred Pyr to own... AKA as to my warning to my breed...
> 
> So Roman and her pincher/coonhound mix met around the trail corner both head on...
> Her mix dog growled at Roman... where Roman just backed away, kinda wandered back up to us his family and stayed close to us.
> 
> The dog owner caught up to call off her dog to be at ease and the dog still growled a bit and began to wander further into the woods.
> 
> Lets just say she was very impressed with Roman's size and how he was off the leash and still stayed right with us his family... type of dog she loves (free roaming stayed close). Because she said her coonhound side of her dog makes it have a great roaming capacity so that's why her dog is wandering off a little distance as she speaks.
> 
> She knew what dog Roman is and said she always wanted a big dog like a Pyr.
> 
> Then she suggested to me to use a "pinch / prong collar" for training (her advise if I want to better train Roman)...
> Now realize that Roman has one of the most "roaming capability" than even a hunting dog, these are mountain dogs and the kicker is Roman is still staying in close quarter with us as we chat while her dog was wandering off to a distance now...
> 
> Then she carried unto how great her mix dog is at guarding... the Pincher qualities (I know as I had a Dobie/GSD mix), Pincher are great guard dogs, German breeds you know...
> 
> Then how her smaller dog (half the size of Roman) almost bit and really hurt another dog.:doh:
> Wow!!!
> 
> Then she asked me where I got Roman from...
> I told her, its far... it will be a drive and that didn't deter her.
> She insisted that since Roman
> (as he shows to be such a great tempered dog and well trained at that... yes off leash plus on a REGUALR flat collar; oh excuse me NOOOOO control collars)
> Is so good that she had to really get in touch with my breeder so she could acquire another Pyr with his bloodlines (and temperament) just like him.
> 
> I finally asked her to give me her contact so (and I bluffed) I can give her my breeder's contact when I find it (said its on a paper and not on my phone; lies I'd admit).
> But damn I felt great lying for once... to her.
> Honestly too.:rockon:
> 
> See...
> I'd be stupid to be cornered into giving my breeder's number to her because...
> 
> #1) She use a control collar on her dog, Pyrs are stubborn and that can more than likely "make" a breed to be ill tempered and bad... seriously, no joke for a big sized dog capable of being same size as humans = liability.
> 
> #2) She brags her dog BITE... and is a ferocious GUARD DOG...
> OMG. More liabilities....
> Can you imagine how badly it would end for my breeder should she return the dog that "SHE" destroyed via temperament conditioning her way from PAIN (prong collar) and then blame my breeder for breeding a bad tempered dog????
> 
> Of course we know how humans are...
> They will blame the dog rather than themselve.
> 
> = bad business for my breeder.
> 
> So...
> 
> Wise man says...
> 2 kinds of owners too...
> Responsible kinds and irresponsible kinds.
> 
> *NO PYR for HER!!!
> Sorry! *


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn & Dog Mom 2 2.
Missed you guys!


----------



## hueyeats

Sharing a few updates while I was gone...

Before trail still in car pic:

My FIL who has owned, raised and bred 20 plus dogs (not inclusive of puppies given away) with breeds including coonhounds, beagles, GSD, and some other hunting dog mixes... Told me to always talk to your dog as much as possible... give "directions" as much as possible for the great dog.

And he raised some really good dogs sought after by local **** hunters, won a few blue ribbons too.

So I told Roman here... "Follow" & "Stay close".
Never hurts for a reminder or two.









Roman looking left & wondering when he can get off the car already...
















Roman's excited face of knowing where he is going...









We love our 2 hour hike every week possible (unless rain or weather not permiting).


----------



## hueyeats

Roman chilling and spread out very ungentlemanly like.
I read... 
for an "outdoor" dog to sleep sprawled like that outside, that dog have to be very confident of its territory that it is a safe and predictable environment.









Don't you worry Roman, mommi went and patroled our territory so you can sleep safe and don't have to be a guard dog on your toes all the time. Mommi bark too just like you.

Another with the dauschund...







Lay in a total submissive pose... 
Yah.. Roman an Alpha dog... NOT!!!
Roman "Lover Boi"??? Yeah!!!

P.S. Appetizer till... the latest pics that is.
Have to spend some time with my Mom when she comes so probably won't be on here much till after she leaves in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .... Great pics! Looks like Roman's hair is beginning to grow back in some.

I understand about taking time with your Mom. You only ever have one Mom. Spend as much quality time as you can with her ..... you will always have those memories to cherish.  You take all the time you need ............


----------



## LoMD13

Oh look at him with his little friend!!!! Such a sweetheart.


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks Abbylynn.
Roman hair is definitely growing back and I intend to clip him every summer to ease his heat spot problems... makes him so much happier too after.



LoMD13 said:


> Oh look at him with his little friend!!!! Such a sweetheart.


Thanks LoMD13.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

So glad to see some recent pics of my favorite gentle giant dog!!!!! Love that Roman,


----------



## Adnamac

Aww, glad to see you and Roman have returned hueyeats!  Enjoy the time with your visiting mother, and we'll look forward to seeing you around again soon!


----------



## hueyeats

Adnamac said:


> Aww, glad to see you and Roman have returned hueyeats!  Enjoy the time with your visiting mother, and we'll look forward to seeing you around again soon!


Thanks Adnamac!



Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> So glad to see some recent pics of my favorite gentle giant dog!!!!! Love that Roman,


Dog Mom 2 2... Huggs!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks you guys! You guys are the greatest!

As promised, trail hike with mom & bro... Brother visits us quite often and Roman have a memory of an elephant. 















Family hike 








"XiaoJiuJiu" (small uncle) loves petting Roman








Roman hanging around family photo time...
Loves his flock.








Roman loves sitting for attention...
And he adores his "XiaoJiuJiu"


----------



## hueyeats

A bit more of home time with Roman...
Roman loves people and mom says he is a "lazy" guard dog (good way... all bark no bite).:rockon:
Roman also never did bark at mom nor brother once...
Seems he knows family.








Relaxing at "XiaoJiuJiu's" feet.








Mom at 4 foot 9, is not afraid of Roman and Roman is so sweet with her he won her over for some goodies. 
Yeah... my mom went out by herself (the day I was at work) and swept the deck alone with Roman... 
And I was worried that Roman would jump on her but he did not. 
Good boy!!!








Roman sitting for my mom.

P.S. Roman's hair is coming in great... he'll be his old handsome self before winter's peak.

... OK, have to go tend to family now. Be back soon!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

What a beautiful Pyr! I love how you keep his coat smooth, some you see are really wild looking. So I like how groomed he is.


----------



## hueyeats

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a beautiful Pyr! I love how you keep his coat smooth, some you see are really wild looking. So I like how groomed he is.


Thanks spirit of cotons.
How is everyone?

I am not much of a good groomer but I'll try... so I do take him for his occasional pampering at a pet salon.
His coat is all due to his fish oil pills I'll say.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awesome Family photos! Roman's hair is starting to look really nice now! Good Boy Roman!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Awesome Family photos! Roman's hair is starting to look really nice now! Good Boy Roman!


Thanks Abbylynn!
Looks like your gang had a great time too.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats- love the pics of Roman with your mom! He senses her delicate and positive energy - that's why he isn't jumping on her! He's looking gorgeous as ever and being his giant perfect self with all your clan! Love him!!!


----------



## MarielSturrock

Nice pictures up here guys..thanks for sharing them.


----------



## zack

hueyeats said:


> Thanks spirit of cotons.
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am not much of a good groomer but I'll try... so I do take him for his occasional pampering at a pet salon.
> His coat is all due to his fish oil pills I'll say.


 Hi hueyeats, I give Zack cod liver oil pills and like you I think they are good for their coats. lol.


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats- love the pics of Roman with your mom! He senses her delicate and positive energy - that's why he isn't jumping on her! He's looking gorgeous as ever and being his giant perfect self with all your clan! Love him!!!


Thanks Dog Mom 2 2.
You are right in your observations. Roman reads if someone is fragile or infant, and act according to the energies they portray.
Hugs to you and your clan too.


----------



## hueyeats

zack said:


> Hi hueyeats, I give Zack cod liver oil pills and like you I think they are good for their coats. lol.


Hi zack!
Definitely about the cod liver oil pills.
Chicken fat also beautify coats... But Roman gets overdosed on them if given too much. Lol.



MarielSturrock said:


> Nice pictures up here guys..thanks for sharing them.


Thanks for your comments MarielSturrock.


----------



## hueyeats

Facebook post taken from my brother's phone during the hike.








Roman look like a small puppydog hahahah.

People often do ask, why is Roman such a docile even keel dog...

Well... He was a rambunctious aloof, stubborn, bitey-bitey (he loves to chew, that shouls have given it away as a pup), pull on his walk (remember the no prong collar else he bolted like a horse & buck against it story)... Not too perfect, nor too gentle too to start with.

Some can say...
I am lucky (in training). He loves to eat.
Well... so do I and so do I love feeding him, hand feeding him.
In fact, he will scoff at treats "thrown" on the ground and not hand fed.
Now everyone (including Mom & Bro; dog lovers too) can hand feed Roman without any problems and he will take food very gently from their hands.
In fact, if you give 2 treats, he will take it only one at a time... returning for the other after he is done with the first.
BUT...
Does it not make sense too for dogs as humans... that a well-fed (dog / human)... use the breakfast for children idea... A child best learned in classroom when they aren't hungry but had a full tummy??? (Better focused)

Time...
A Time well invested and researched and learned from time observations is also a must at any sucessful relationship.
Be it dog & humans, a business or a romance relationship...
Quality time equates to bonding successfully.

Another note...
To establish trust (humans, dogs, kids, business, investments, even trust in that monetary note... that "promisory note" etc.)... One needs Time, it totally makes common sense.
Very important.

Time helps that dog "learn" with consistency what his/her human partner needs are, enable it to better relate & predict its humans' wants. Thus, that more well-trained dog.

Time spent bonded with its owner... equates to the dog learning directly from the owner (the needs, wants etc.)

Time opens up trust between owner and dog...
Why???
Trust comes from a dog being able to correctly predict what its family wants & needs (not chew this, don't bite that, sit, laydown, stay, off the road etc. from just an observation "of the dog" judging what actions is required or needs done), and when that dog shows the owners that it can be trusted (like to not runaway when off leash, stay or recall or come when call consistantly), that owner will trust it "the dog" to have that correct judgement. Actually also much like a kid or child (like driving the car & trusting their judgement etc.). More trust = more freedom. 
Trust... are earned via time observed that both can be "trusted" (humans & dogs to each other). But "Time" is still key.

Trust can't be earned via pain.
But can be earned via communications... at least make it easier I would think.
Its only common sense.

Say you are dropped in the middle of a non-english speaking country in rural mongolia and you are tired and hungry.
"If" you don't even try to communicate via drawing a picture or make an action of eating food or sleeping but stand there "dumb" with hands just straight to your sides...
How can anyone "read" what your needs are???

Now if that mongolian is kind and take that first step to draw out your needs (either via pictures or actions), won't you in turn be grateful for that person's kindness to want to understand your needs or what your wants are???

Say even if you have a mongolian speaking tour guide (from your own country, speaks your language)...
Would you have more control, time & freedom in mongolia if you can speak mongolian yourself or when you needs to rely on that constant translation from that guide??? Time awasted right awaiting that constant translation??? You naturally have more advantage if you speak mongolian yourself and can see if you are overcharged for certain fees (eg. taxi fees, food etc.). More control!

Same with the dog & human communications.

Any "new studies" are founded by that fellow humans and studies are just that "studies" until the next newest latest studies (or observations are recoreded and put to test).

So even if dogs aren't humans nor wolves...
Still... in order for (that dog) to properly & correctly be that dream dog that human want...
That human still needs to bridge the gap (of being a different spiecies or different culture) by at least taking that first step to "communicate" that human needs & wants to that dog. 

Else how could that poor dog being left all alone in an alien world know and have that chance to please its beloved human???

-Just a thought.








Brother taking Roman's picture.


----------



## Abbylynn

Nice photo! 

I understand the communication and the communication gap you are speaking of. Yes .... communication is a must for any living creature. The better the communication ... the better the understanding between dog and human.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

hueyeats said:


> Thanks spirit of cotons.
> How is everyone?
> 
> ^Everyone is fine thanks. Luke is at my right sleeping, this is his nap time, lol.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Nice photo!
> 
> I understand the communication and the communication gap you are speaking of. Yes .... communication is a must for any living creature. The better the communication ... the better the understanding between dog and human.


Thanks Abbylynn.

You understand... like me, you too spend a ton of time with your gang. 
And then it becomes like raising your own human babies even... you start to understand their every movements, facial expressions (like if they are in pain; tummy aches etc.), their oohs & ahhhs (or bark and whine with pups).

Takes time to understand a human... same with doggies.



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> hueyeats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks spirit of cotons.
> How is everyone?
> 
> ^Everyone is fine thanks. Luke is at my right sleeping, this is his nap time, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww... nappie poo Luke.
Click to expand...


----------



## zack

Perfectly true Hueyeats. totally agree.


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Thanks zack!


----------



## hueyeats

Roman's newly found "water" honey hole!!!
Water is crystal clear near the creek where we live.















Its cold but doesn't deter Roman.:flypig:









Roman is almost as long as the hot tub... lol!
He is also 33" tall to his shoulders.
Will weight him when I get into the vet in the next couple of months for his checkup.








Lazy dogging...:lalala:
Funny thing happened after this picture is taken...
He "lazy barked" laying down and everyone visiting caught him "doing the lazy bark" as if to say... I want to sleep, you guys are just too noisy! Hahahah.:laugh:







By the hot tub, one of his fav. place.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hahaha! Roman sleeps like little Leah Lu!  So cute for such a big boy! I would love to have a watering hole like that around here. I have a huge huge lake ... but with all the boat traffic ... it is too dangerous to be letting your dog swim.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Hahaha! Roman sleeps like little Leah Lu!  So cute for such a big boy! I would love to have a watering hole like that around here. I have a huge huge lake ... but with all the boat traffic ... it is too dangerous to be letting your dog swim.


Awww... Abbylynn... I'm jealous of your lake and your cool cool boat you kidding me.
Watering hole creek is nothing.
You set up a pool for safe swimming... Don't need to fight boat traffic.

But, to be able to take your gang cruising.... Me the human like that too. <3


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Awww... Abbylynn... I'm jealous of your lake and your cool cool boat you kidding me.
> Watering hole creek is nothing.
> You set up a pool for safe swimming... Don't need to fight boat traffic.
> 
> But, to be able to take your gang cruising.... Me the human like that too. <3


Lol! I really do like being out in the middle of nowhere with just a little pond or so .... I grew up in the country ... an old farm type girl. I love that wilderness so much. Where I live it is in the country but just not as secluded as I would like.

But you know what they say ... "The grass always looks greener on the other side ... until you get there" Lol!


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Yup!!!
I still love a lake and a boat though.... Hahahah.
Father in law has an old yacht... I am thinking if MIL doesn't want it parked at her house... Hubby may opt to offer the parking space for FIL.
We are about a little less than 1 hr to the bay. Not close enough.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats - love your communication philosophy - all the way. My two are my babes and the ones I talk to non verbally and communicate with on a number of levels. I am so lucky they get me! Hugs to your Roman!!!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Hueyeats - love your communication philosophy - all the way. My two are my babes and the ones I talk to non verbally and communicate with on a number of levels. I am so lucky they get me! Hugs to your Roman!!!!!


Huggs and thanks, Dog Mom 2 2.
Yup! They are lucky to get you indeed!
And we know it ourselves as their doggie parents... to be that best doggie parent we can be to our lovies!


----------



## hueyeats

Well, I may be banned again so I might as well post when I can...

Really some life people have, sooo jealous... and so sad!

Why I said...
Dog's aren't aggressive... humans are.
And I truely believe...
"Like dog like owners".

Not that I need to "brag" on this forum when showing & being a proud dog mommi...
Seriously... when I can take Roman out to "feel proud" in real life when ever I walk, free roam with my baby.









Sniffing a hiker's hands, friendly hiker.

















Roman and his 2nd small dog encounter today... When we called out Roman follow to end play session... he followed us no problem.









Roman loose leash walk whenever we want to leash him.

















Daddy's combing out pickers of Roman... while he sat quietly.

Had another awesome day hiking... 
Main thing???

Its not about the owners but how happi it made us when Roman is happi!


----------



## hueyeats

Some good readings:

http://www.nytimes.com/2001/02/06/s...ke-a-mean-dog-mean.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm

Humans are the ones that "possess" the hands that sinned... 
Not the dogs.

Roman would never be allowed to guard me or my family if I can help it.
Its all about "choices" the humans have, dog's don't have choices... nor are given any usually.

Can all dog owners say... they are willing to give that choice for dogs to stay willingly by their side or should it choose to go... (you the human willingly) let it be???
(Note: not people who already want to "give up" their dogs)
I am sure not many of us can do that... also a social liability.

--Something to think about.


----------

